# [Wet Thumb Forum]-2.5 Gallon DIY Hood Mayhem



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

*2.5 Gallon DIY Tank Journal (In progress)*

Started by going to my LFS and picking up a 2.5 gallon tank ($12). I used ford blue to paint the back of the tank. I first gave it a very light coat of paint and let it dry for a couple of hours. I eventually ended up with about 4-5 coats, gave it a couple of days to dry and then put some clear duck-tape like tape to protect it from scratches.










After reading articles on nano-reef.com, I decide to make some blueprints of the hood I wanted. I didn't have any of the equipment to do any of the cutting so I took my plans to my local Lumber yard (Southern Lumber Company) and had them do all the cuttings for $15. I had a guy named Mario do a great job for me, and everyone else in the store made it seem like the cuts were not easy to do. I don't know if this is not a regular cutting job, but you might have to twist the persons arm to get them to help you. This is my first time ever working with wood, so I was completely clueless. I bought Walnut, which was a bad choice because the wood came to about $30 dollars. A much better choice would have been Alder, which was half as much and had a nice grain for the dark stain I was going to apply. You could go even less with some Poplar or Pine. The most expensive cut is the rabbits, and I asked for 45 degree cuts for the edges.



















The rest of the stuff I got to finish the hood included Minwax Ebony Stain and Clear Satin protective finish. Check out http://www.minwax.com/shoptalk/resources/basics.cfm for information on the steps to stain and finish the wood. I am using Gorilla waterproof glue. Since it expands as it dries I bought two 90 degree corner clamps. Some white paint for the inside of the hood and some sand paper came to about $20. The bookworm lights are going to give me 2 X 13watt compact fluorescents that come sealed in tubes. http://www.paperdirect.com/PaperDirect_PF401/productDetail.asp?superprodid=4339 has them on sale for $12.










These are the cuts from the lumbar yard.










This is the corner glued together using the corner clamps. Takes about 4-6 hours to dry.










[This message was edited by IUnknown on Fri May 23 2003 at 08:57 PM.]

[This message was edited by IUnknown on Wed May 28 2003 at 02:11 PM.]

[This message was edited by IUnknown on Wed May 28 2003 at 02:12 PM.]

[This message was edited by IUnknown on Sun July 20 2003 at 11:06 PM.]


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

*2.5 Gallon DIY Tank Journal (In progress)*

Started by going to my LFS and picking up a 2.5 gallon tank ($12). I used ford blue to paint the back of the tank. I first gave it a very light coat of paint and let it dry for a couple of hours. I eventually ended up with about 4-5 coats, gave it a couple of days to dry and then put some clear duck-tape like tape to protect it from scratches.










After reading articles on nano-reef.com, I decide to make some blueprints of the hood I wanted. I didn't have any of the equipment to do any of the cutting so I took my plans to my local Lumber yard (Southern Lumber Company) and had them do all the cuttings for $15. I had a guy named Mario do a great job for me, and everyone else in the store made it seem like the cuts were not easy to do. I don't know if this is not a regular cutting job, but you might have to twist the persons arm to get them to help you. This is my first time ever working with wood, so I was completely clueless. I bought Walnut, which was a bad choice because the wood came to about $30 dollars. A much better choice would have been Alder, which was half as much and had a nice grain for the dark stain I was going to apply. You could go even less with some Poplar or Pine. The most expensive cut is the rabbits, and I asked for 45 degree cuts for the edges.



















The rest of the stuff I got to finish the hood included Minwax Ebony Stain and Clear Satin protective finish. Check out http://www.minwax.com/shoptalk/resources/basics.cfm for information on the steps to stain and finish the wood. I am using Gorilla waterproof glue. Since it expands as it dries I bought two 90 degree corner clamps. Some white paint for the inside of the hood and some sand paper came to about $20. The bookworm lights are going to give me 2 X 13watt compact fluorescents that come sealed in tubes. http://www.paperdirect.com/PaperDirect_PF401/productDetail.asp?superprodid=4339 has them on sale for $12.










These are the cuts from the lumbar yard.










This is the corner glued together using the corner clamps. Takes about 4-6 hours to dry.










[This message was edited by IUnknown on Fri May 23 2003 at 08:57 PM.]

[This message was edited by IUnknown on Wed May 28 2003 at 02:11 PM.]

[This message was edited by IUnknown on Wed May 28 2003 at 02:12 PM.]

[This message was edited by IUnknown on Sun July 20 2003 at 11:06 PM.]


----------



## trace_lynn (Mar 4, 2003)

Wow - I wish I had thought about those "rabbit" cuts - would have made things a lot easier.

This is my DIY 2.5g hood and stand I just finished:2.5g Hood and Stand

Did you pre-stain everything? I did it afterwards but before hand would have made sure everything got a good coating.

I also didn't think to paint the back of the 2.5g tank







first.

After the glue sets on the 45 degree cuts/joints, are you going to use nails or those /\/\/\ (don't know what their called but look like that) brad/staple things one in the top and one in the bottom or something else?

You got some great ideas here! Looks really nice too - I like the darker stain color. Can't wait to see some more pictures!

Seeing how nice your is makes me want to redo mine - I have some uneven parts here and there LOL.

_I see your energy drink in the pic above "KFC". Gotta keep your strength up when dealing w/DIY _









Tracy
Ummm, Is it suppose to do that!?

[This message was edited by trace_lynn on Mon April 28 2003 at 11:37 PM.]


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

I don't know if you saw this one, but this guy is selling hoods on ebay,
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2319487031&category=20755
I got all the ideas from nano-reef forum. This is my first wood project ever. I did the stain today, will post pics tomorrow. The gorilla glue is supposed to be pretty strong, so that is all I am using. Thanks for the complement, I really like how yours looks as well. Mines my first venture into reef keeping.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Next I glued the top on.










After the glue dried I painted the inside of the hood white.










I then added the stain and finish and connected the lights.










This shows the rabbits in detail.










Glass cover so there is no evaporation.










And the finished hood. Now for the base.










[This message was edited by IUnknown on Wed April 30 2003 at 02:05 PM.]

[This message was edited by IUnknown on Fri May 23 2003 at 09:02 PM.]

[This message was edited by IUnknown on Sun July 20 2003 at 11:08 PM.]


----------



## imported_csf (May 8, 2003)

Ever take and pictures of the base?


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Thanks for the article. My favorite part is the lights. I love your cylinders.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

My favorite part is the wood itself. I probably would have used a lighter stain, but I'm like that.

How did you like those corner clamps?


Roger Miller


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Arthur,

Are you worried about overheating your lights? Those tubes didn't look like they came with any ventilation/fans.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 23, 2003)

looks great

i'm not sure, but doesnt glass affect the amount of light that the plants will recieve?


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

That was a hood for a nano-reef that I haven't got around to doing because I just moved and am focusing on my planted tanks for a bit, so I haven't finished the base. I've attached the plans if you need them. Since I was working on my sump hood, I figured I'd post it here. I am using the bookworms to grow riccia in my sump so that I can sell it on aquabid. I used the cheap wood($12) and a miter saw, so it came out less.
They are made to be desk-lamps, so I haven't heard of any problems overheating. They are encased in plastic. The only reason I have the glass on that tank is because it is a reef tank and you want very little evaporation. If I was to use it over a planted tank I would leave it as an open top because the lights come sealed pretty well from the factory.





































[This message was edited by IUnknown on Sun July 20 2003 at 11:15 PM.]


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

finished hood with lights.










[This message was edited by IUnknown on Sun July 20 2003 at 11:16 PM.]


----------



## Harvey (Apr 23, 2003)

I have a reef tank, 29 gallons and I lose about a gallon a day. I dont have a problem with worrying about evaporation, what do you mean that you want as little evap as possible? 

If I didnt have the amount of light going into the tank that I do, my SPS and such wouldnt grow at all. In fact, with the top you'll just heat up the water a lot quicker then you'd ever want to. But I do like the set up. 

I'm thinking about just buying a little 6 gallon bow front that you see in the pet stores (plastic things) and putting that on my desk for a Zoanthid tank. Nice setup


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

These are for a 2.5 gallon tank, I think the evaporation is ok with salinity and everything but its just seems like a pain. I haven't started the reef tank, so I have no experience with them yet.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 23, 2003)

IUnknown:

WHATVER YOU DO USE RO or DI water

I cannot stress that enough. My tank is in a diatom bloom right now (and will be for another month or two) because I used some tap water at one point. Stupid mistake. I'm curious to how it all goes for you. Let me know if you need any help!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2003)

IUnknown,

Your pics don't seem be working anymore. I was wondering if you were planning on putting them back up? If not would you mind emailing them to me?

George


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

jorehay , yeah my account expired. They should all be working now.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2003)

Sweet! Thanks IUnknown









George


----------



## drewz (May 4, 2004)

IUnknown - where did you buy the lights? Can I find them somewhere on the internet?

36gal planted, 110w, DIY CO2, Eheim 2213, Eco-complete mix


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

http://www.paperdirect.com
They were not on the website, I had to phone call and ask for them. They are called bookworm reading lights. Other places can be found by doing a search on nanoreef.com for bookworm lights.

*Journal Database*


----------



## drewz (May 4, 2004)

man what a pain in the neck to find....
can't find them anywhere on the internet, except people in fish forums talking about them... ?!?!?

36gal planted, 110w, DIY CO2, Eheim 2213, Eco-complete mix


----------



## Wally (Aug 31, 2003)

I saw in my local Wal-Mart recently a tiny CF lightmade by GE. It costs about $6 and was made to into a closet. It was about 6" long encased in a plastic tube and had velcro for ataching it to the ceiling in a closet.

It had a 4 watt output two would easily fit over a 2.5 or other Nano type tank. They also had a slightly bigger one that was about 8-10 inches long and was 8 watts I think.

They are made to run on "aa" batteries but that would be easy to rig to run on DC.

*Don't feel like Satan, but I am to them...*


----------

